# Innovative Marine Skkye 8 watt LED clamp lights



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Pic of the lights over their own 16 gallon nano - dimensions are the same as an ADA 60P, but include a 3" refugium in the back, thus the 24"x9" lighting coverage:


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The really good part of this is the PAR data they provide. Now why shouldn't every light maker provide that data?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

We've got those lights at work, and they are great so far!

I haven't tested them on FW yet, but with two 8watt lights on the 16g Nuvo we are groing corals such as... Montipora capricornus, Turbinara, Zoo's etc..


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> We've got those lights at work, and they are great so far!
> 
> I haven't tested them on FW yet, but with two 8watt lights on the 16g Nuvo we are groing corals such as... Montipora capricornus, Turbinara, Zoo's etc..


The 16g Nuvo looks like an awesome aquarium. When you consider that for $375 you're getting a tank almost as pretty as ADA, with LED lighting and a double refugium/overflow filtration included, it's a very good price.

I think of how much I paid for my 60P, Eheim 2215, and FNI lighting and it's actually a bit more.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> The really good part of this is the PAR data they provide. Now why shouldn't every light maker provide that data?


I agree. Do all these LED manufacturers seriously not have $300 to spend on a PAR meter? The more likely story is that the cheap LED manufacturers don't want to share PAR data because it is so abysmal. Poor beam angle (spotlighting) and underpowered LEDs abound.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Storm said:


> The 16g Nuvo looks like an awesome aquarium. When you consider that for $375 you're getting a tank almost as pretty as ADA, with LED lighting and a double refugium/overflow filtration included, it's a very good price.
> 
> I think of how much I paid for my 60P, Eheim 2215, and FNI lighting and it's actually a bit more.


Very nice tanks indeed! The filtration system seems to be pretty high quality as well from what I can tell so far. You should see the 32W and the 92W LED lights they make, those are amazing.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

I've seen these lights at the LFS. Only reason i didnt go with them instead of the Ecoxotics ive got now, is because i would have to get four for a 20 Long. 200 bucks seemed better than 400. But They are very nice units, very clean, and just the right brightness. And like Hoppy said, they actually provide PAR data! Not just numbers, but actual coverage and graphical data. Thats product confidence right there.

Another thing to note about those nuvo aquariums, the front and sides are a single piece of bent _glass_, not acrylic like most would do if they had rounded edges. Very good quality.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey, I just saw that Innovative Marine is offering strip lighting that has built in brackets for mounting on framed and rimless tanks:

http://innovative-marine.com/skkye-light/single-strip.html

The price is very reasonable - $99.99 for a 24" fixture. This is tempting. I'm seriously amazed by this company now - they are taking the aquatic world by storm in the last 30 days, reef and freshwater. Seriously, check out this:

http://innovative-marine.com/nuvo-aquarium/mini38-white-stands.html


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Those strip lights are really nice! I think i'd still have to get at least two to light my aquarium well. They use half as much 1w LEDs per inch as the ecoxotic modules use. Overall substrate coverage might be a little better with these than the panorama modules though.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Storm said:


> I'm seriously amazed by this company now - they are taking the aquatic world by storm in the last 30 days, reef and freshwater.


That's quite the helping of praise for a company whose equipment you haven't even used. :icon_eek:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

prototyp3 said:


> That's quite the helping of praise for a company whose equipment you haven't even used. :icon_eek:


They are quite nice tanks, however they are much better than saltwater for fresh. Not that they aren't good for freshwater, but I'd go ADA for freshwater.

These tanks aren't a whole lot different from the familiar Bio Cubes. Filtration is a dual coloumn over flow with a phosphate sponge, a carbon sponge, and a mechanical filtration sponge ( So a plain sponge lol) The lighting is pretty nice, and from what I've seen at work so far they preform well. The real test is seeing how well they hold up. For commercially made LED lights you can't beat MVAVA.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

prototyp3 said:


> That's quite the helping of praise for a company whose equipment you haven't even used. :icon_eek:


I don't mean to gush, but it seems like this company is doing Apple type design in the aquarium world, and you don't see that very often.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

You don't have to own a product to be impressed by its design, function, or price.


----------



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

It's stylish but function wise is only so so. It does not even have a dimmer and PAR is not that great for wattage used.

Nevertheless it seems quite suitable for low tech planted nanos which I think the designer has opted for because low tech tank is a mass market. The lower power models is quite competitive in price but the higher power models are like double the price of other brand that comes standard with dimming and such.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Storm said:


> I don't mean to gush, but it seems like this company is doing Apple type design in the aquarium world, and you don't see that very often.


I agree that it's nice to see more options in the hobby. I've just hesitant to praise anything until I've seen actual reviews. It was the same way when CADlights came on the scene. What they offered look great and was inexpensive. The tanks were nice, but the electronics were trash. 



samamorgan said:


> You don't have to own a product to be impressed by its design, function, or price.


Function is a pretty important part, no? I don't care how pretty or how cheap something is unless it functions good. 

----

Not trying to be a negative nancy here, just trying to bring the balance. I was considering trying one of the 4 watt fixtures over a Fluval Spec. Probably won't as I could build a more functional light for the money if I decide the stock light isn't cutting it.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Dang it! This thread has re-sparked some of my interest in the saltier side again. I've been on nano-reef all day, lol. 

Dang you OP!!


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

LOL! Oldpunk, I was actually looking at that Nuvo16 kit on sale for only $350 and contemplating doing my first nano-reef... Dang myself indeed.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

the led looks massively underpowered... :\

I have said it many many times, as well as others who have worked with LED's.

If you dont SEE a decient sized heat sink on the setup, its not a great LED.

High powered LED's generate HEAT.... They arent "cool" running as one would think.

Even cree's XP-G's require a heat sink, and thats about as low powered as i would ever consider putting on a fish tank.

Lastly.. Marine is NOT freshwater plants. 
Marine has more blue because of the deep water aspects, and how corals absorb more blue then red vs plants. 

Blue wont help you grow anything well, and well, things will look kinda ghostly inside a overpowered bluish light unless u have fluorescent corals inside the tank.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Naekuh said:


> the led looks massively underpowered... :\
> 
> I have said it many many times, as well as others who have worked with LED's.
> 
> ...


Did you look at the PAR data sheet? Did you notice the PAR values, and that they have a 10K white as well as a blue option? It seems like you didn't really read the data sheet before criticizing these LEDs.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

I've seen these LEDs in person. They don't look very blue at all, they put off a mostly cool white color. Plants use both blue and red spectrums, blue for vegetative, and red for flowering.

Also, the entire body of the light is aluminum. I'd assume this is acting as a heatsink.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

Storm said:


> Did you look at the PAR data sheet? Did you notice the PAR values, and that they have a 10K white as well as a blue option? It seems like you didn't really read the data sheet before criticizing these LEDs.


Do you think i dont know LED's? Do you think my avatar is something i stole from google?

I have played with 5050SMDs, regular round bulb LED's, 1W LED's 3W Cree XP-G, 3W Bridgelux, 3W Chinese no namers, 10W Led's chinese array, 10W Cree XM-L's, 20W Chinese arrays Leds. My friends said i turned into a LED Hog because all i would talk about is LED's. 

10KK is not 6500K... If you think they are, then your sorely mistaken. 
And yes ive played with 10KK, 20KK 8000K, 6500K, 4300K 660nm red's even. 

10K will grow plants but not at the growth rate one expects when they shift to LED's. 
6500K spectrum is where u get the right combination of red and blue for excellent plant growth. 

Sure go ahead and try them, but please don't try to say there are more then what they are without in field long term usage.
If you been using it for many months and saw a great growth, then fine, you can speak whatever greatness u like about them with the pictures for proof. 

A great LED array always uses Heat Sinks... there is no exception to this... ask anyone whose built one. 
A Heat sink is mandatory, which is why i tell people look for a heat sink.

The Ecoxotic Panorama line for example is one array which i like that is premade. 

If you want to show me wrong.. then by all means buy one... and see if it will thrive... But the first paragraph says 10K and 14K which again is more aimed at marine. 

And i used to be a reefer, so i know about marine and that pdf file was all on marine. 



samamorgan said:


> I've seen these LEDs in person. They don't look very blue at all, they put off a mostly cool white color. Plants use both blue and red spectrums, blue for vegetative, and red for flowering.
> 
> Also, the entire body of the light is aluminum. I'd assume this is acting as a heatsink.


Have you seen growth on the LED's tho? 
I can think of many brands like marineland brands which would probably be close to this unit, yet when people try them, get sad. 

In a LED color Chart:

6500K = sun at mid noon right above you.
10K = Sun being under some clouds. 

The color spectrum one always wants for plants is 6500K. 
10K is used more on marine, hence why it says marine lighting, and they use corals in there chart. 

How it works on marine, i have no clue... i figure it would do a decient job in marine where it was aimed at.
In the water, blue is one of the colors which gets nice penetration, however red is one of the colors that is lost quickly. 
But a freshwater planted tank, i think your better off finding an array which uses 6500K color range.

Once again... like this guy:
http://www.ecoxotic.com/aquarium-led-lights/panorama-modules/panorama-led-modules.html

See how there is 2 lines.. a marine and freshwater plants.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Look, I don't want to start an argument on the Internets. Samamorgan has seen them in person and they use a solid aluminum body as a heatsink. 10K color spectrum might be slightly bluish but it is fully capable of growing plants. You may have built a lot of DIY LEDs, but that doesn't have anything to do with Innovative Marine. This manufacturer is providing accurate graphical charts of PAR distribution and color temperature specifications.

The PAR charts make it look capable of supporting high light plant growth. I was merely asking whether anyone has had experience with these and can confirm their plant growth capability. You're not adding anything to the thread by telling us something about actinic lighting we already know.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

The skyye lights by inovattive marine are plenty capable of growing corals.. and yes, I have experience. 

No you aren't going to be farming Acroporas, but yes they WILL grow coral.

Naekuh... you like LED's? Check these out. By far the best premade LED fixtures I have seen.

I haven't seen a coral they won't grow.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

LOL and people thought I was grumpy..

No offense Naekuh, but just because you have a DIY LED avatar doesn't make you the authority on all things LED. "MOAR!!!!" isn't always better. You can get suitable light levels for planted tank purposes without needing some beefy heat sink. And color spectrum isn't always accurately portrayed by their labels. Not all 10000K labeled lights are created equal. 



Naekuh said:


> Do you think i dont know LED's? Do you think my avatar is something i stole from google?
> 
> I have played with 5050SMDs, regular round bulb LED's, 1W LED's 3W Cree XP-G, 3W Bridgelux, 3W Chinese no namers, 10W Led's chinese array, 10W Cree XM-L's, 20W Chinese arrays Leds. My friends said i turned into a LED Hog because all i would talk about is LED's.
> 
> ...


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

prototyp3 said:


> LOL and people thought I was grumpy..
> 
> No offense Naekuh, but just because you have a DIY LED avatar doesn't make you the authority on all things LED. "MOAR!!!!" isn't always better. You can get suitable light levels for planted tank purposes without needing some beefy heat sink. And color spectrum isn't always accurately portrayed by their labels. Not all 10000K labeled lights are created equal.



:thumbsup:


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> We've got those lights at work, and they are great so far!


 Zach - How much light spill are you seeing with "120 degree optics around the perimeter" on this unit? How high off the tank do you have it set up at the store? 

Eventually, I want to go LED on my Finnex4g, this is a sweet looking fixture.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Zach - How much light spill are you seeing with "120 degree optics around the perimeter" on this unit? How high off the tank do you have it set up at the store?
> 
> Eventually, I want to go LED on my Finnex4g, this is a sweet looking fixture.


The actual fixture is pretty small, so spill over is minimal. We just have them on the mounting kit it comes with, so maybe 4-6 inches high?

The above is if you are talking about they Innovative Marine lights. If you are talking about the Mvava then it's to powerful for a 4 gallon, it will blast that thing lol.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

I bought a pair of these lights for my 60P. So far, so good. The 10K temperature is a little cleaner white than my previous 6.5K T5HOs.

I will let you know if the glosso I just planted in the foreground carpets well with them. Also, before you tell me, yes, I know I need to trim the stems. 

Also, the Finnex 4 gallon next to it has one of the Innovative Marine Utility clamp lights -a 6.5K LED.


----------



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

Stylish!


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I will definitely be following along to see how these lights work for you Storm.

While these light are probably not the end target of what we are looking for in LED lights for aquariums they are definitely one of the first products that meet all of the requirements in some fashion - price, sufficient light, decent looks.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

madness said:


> I will definitely be following along to see how these lights work for you Storm.
> 
> While these light are probably not the end target of what we are looking for in LED lights for aquariums they are definitely one of the first products that meet all of the requirements in some fashion - price, sufficient light, decent looks.


Time for an update. It's been 1 month since I got the Innovative Marine lights and I think it's safe to say that they rock at growing plants!

I have a 10 hour photoperiod and dose lightly (not-EI, but closer to PPS), macros and micros every other day.


----------



## TeteRouge (Jul 26, 2009)

So glad to see the photos! I stopped at an LFS around the corner to pick up a replacement bulb for my Orbit (65 watt dual 10000K, yeah, I know, lol) and they carry Innovative Marine products. Sweet! I've been thinking of getting my first Nano, and after seeing the quality, I'm soooo tempted to go for the Nuvo 8-though at $200...:eek5: So much room, refugium style filtering area that you can adjust to your needs The standard media is geared toward reef, but I'm good at substituting and adding (my Aquaclear HOB has prefilter, peat, sponges, Bio-Max, spare mini sponges being cycled).

My biggest concern was the lighting color, I know/understand optimal for plants/fresh as opposed to marine/corals, but I also want to enjoy the beauty of the tank (My 29g has in addition to the Orbit, dual 20w Powerglos, love the way the tank looks under those). Was glad to see your tank looks bright, not washed out...they have a choice of 10,000 or 14,000 and was looking for visual appeal, with at least some functionality for plant growth. I understand you are still observing growth, are you happy with it visually?

BTW, what visual color does the 14000 appear? More bluish?

And beautiful tank!


----------



## Marken57 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Skkye lighting*

I am considering using the new single strip Innovative Marine l lights on my JBJ 28g Nano. Anybody have a suggestion whether I need 2 or three strips? Also, if i go with the double dimmable strip, can I get away with 1?

Thanks :fish:


----------

